# RX 200 Dual 18650 Squonker



## Rob Fisher (27/1/16)

I wondered how long this would take!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (27/1/16)

Im waiting for the steamcrave squonker to arrive by but this is promising! 

Looks like the internals of the steamcrave 510.


----------



## Christos (27/1/16)

Perhaps @Silver can tell us if the rx will operate with only 2 batteries. The dna unfortunately doesn't seem to work with 2 batteries. 
This thread has my full attention.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/16)

This is a MacGyver of a standard RX200 by the way.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (27/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is a MacGyver of a standard RX200 by the way.


If I Don't like the steamcrave squonker I think I'll buy an rx and make some modifications to it! 
I have considered doing something similar with the DNA but it doesn't run on 2 x 18650s and I'm not in the mood to start using lipos either. 
I have had 2 lipos randomly explode while nobody was around during storage, burning thousands of rands of heli equipment on different occasions. I'm just glad the house never burnt down.


----------



## Silver (27/1/16)

Christos said:


> Perhaps @Silver can tell us if the rx will operate with only 2 batteries. The dna unfortunately doesn't seem to work with 2 batteries.
> This thread has my full attention.



Just checked now @Christos
Removed the one battery from my RX200 and it does *not *work...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## VandaL (27/1/16)

The RX chip might be tricky but the DNA 200 runs on 1 2 or 3 18650s with varying wattage limits. The mod pictured has a modified RX 200 shell with the back door cut out for the sqounk bottle also the 510 has been moved. It's running a DNA 200 chip which is limited to 133w with 2 18650s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (27/1/16)

Who would take my Rolo Dna200 and do this conversion for me???


----------



## Christos (27/1/16)

VandaL said:


> The RX chip might be tricky but the DNA 200 runs on 1 2 or 3 18650s with varying wattage limits. The mod pictured has a modified RX 200 shell with the back door cut out for the sqounk bottle also the 510 has been moved. It's running a DNA 200 chip which is limited to 133w with 2 18650s


Interestingly the DNA spec sheet says min voltage of 9V. DNA 200 chip costs 80$. This is really looking like a good idea.

@VapeSnow, looks like the 510 connection is from a steamcrave squonker. Expensive to take all these mods and combine them into 1 but so worth it!
I might consider this as an 2 day device with no refills and no charge!


----------



## VapeSnow (27/1/16)

Christos said:


> Interestingly the DNA spec sheet says min voltage of 9V. DNA 200 chip costs 80$. This is really looking like a good idea.
> 
> @VapeSnow, looks like the 510 connection is from a steamcrave squonker. Expensive to take all these mods and combine them into 1 but so worth it!
> I might consider this as an 2 day device with no refills and no charge!


All i need is this 510 fat daddy. I did email the owner and after 5 days of emailing him and paypal he did agree to add South Africa to his shipping list. So we can order any parts from this website. 

http://www.modmaker.co.uk/Mod-Makin...Vapes-510-v4-Short-Bottom-Feeder-Set-22mm-Cap

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (27/1/16)

VapeSnow said:


> All i need is this 510 fat daddy. I did email the owner and after 5 days of emailing him and paypal he did agree to add South Africa to his shipping list. So we can order any parts from this website.
> 
> http://www.modmaker.co.uk/Mod-Makin...Vapes-510-v4-Short-Bottom-Feeder-Set-22mm-Cap


I see another group buy coming up soon from modmaker! Have my eye on the DNA 200 chip that I want to put into a custom wooden squonker. The RX battery cradle and package is looking like a nice alternative!


----------



## VandaL (27/1/16)

Christos said:


> Interestingly the DNA spec sheet says min voltage of 9V. DNA 200 chip costs 80$. This is really looking like a good idea.
> 
> @VapeSnow, looks like the 510 connection is from a steamcrave squonker. Expensive to take all these mods and combine them into 1 but so worth it!
> I might consider this as an 2 day device with no refills and no charge!


I'm probably wrong on the single cell operation, but I know for sure it works with 2 cells  There are a few dual 18650 DNA200s floating around. I'm sure you can take a DNA200 rolo which is around $130 now and do these modifications. Then you just move the 510 really.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (27/1/16)

VandaL said:


> I'm probably wrong on the single cell operation, but I know for sure it works with 2 cells  There are a few dual 18650 DNA200s floating around. I'm sure you can take a DNA200 rolo which is around $130 now and do these modifications. Then you just move the 510 really.


I can confirm. I just removed one sell from my Rolo and the dna200 still works

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (27/1/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I can confirm. I just removed one sell from my Rolo and the dna200 still works


Which cell do you remove? Mine still turns on but it says "check battery" when I try fire.


----------



## VapeSnow (27/1/16)

Christos said:


> Which cell do you remove? Mine still turns on but it says "check battery" when I try fire.


I believe you are going to need to update your battery settings in escribe before it will work! Correct me if I'm wrong!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (27/1/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I can confirm. I just removed one sell from my Rolo and the dna200 still works


changed the settings in Escribe to 2 cell as opposed to 3 cell but it still gives me a check battery warning.


----------



## VapeSnow (27/1/16)

Christos said:


> changed the settings in Escribe to 2 cell as opposed to 3 cell but it still gives me a check battery warning.


Did you remove one of the inner cells?


----------



## Christos (27/1/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Did you remove one of the inner cells?


Nope, the first cell as you open the Mod.


----------



## BigAnt (28/1/16)

I know @Rob Fisher is a master electrician  so for the rest this might help

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Christos (28/1/16)

BigAnt said:


> I know @Rob Fisher is a master electrician  so for the rest this might help
> View attachment 44327


I only spotted this config in the original picture now! Thanks.


----------



## GlacieredPyro (28/1/16)

this would seriously get me into squonking!!!
would gladly sacrifice my dna200 rolo


----------



## Christos (28/1/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> this would seriously get me into squonking!!!
> would gladly sacrifice my dna200 rolo


If we can find a 3 bay battery sled or maybe someone with a 3D printer we can buy the DNA chip for 60 GBP and have the Rolo configuration in a squonker without sacrificing existing mods.


----------



## GlacieredPyro (28/1/16)

Well there are options then. Bunch of places do 3d printing for you. Like a postnet style shop.
Also we have one at work but not sure if they'd let me use it for this.


----------



## Christos (28/1/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Well there are options then. Bunch of places do 3d printing for you. Like a postnet style shop.
> Also we have one at work but not sure if they'd let me use it for this.


Do you know any shops like that in JHB?
I know @JakesSA wanted to build a 3D printer at some stage. Im wondering if he did.


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/1/16)

VapeSnow said:


> All i need is this 510 fat daddy. I did email the owner and after 5 days of emailing him and paypal he did agree to add South Africa to his shipping list. So we can order any parts from this website.
> 
> http://www.modmaker.co.uk/Mod-Makin...Vapes-510-v4-Short-Bottom-Feeder-Set-22mm-Cap


let me know if you get it plz

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/1/16)

well I have access to a 3d printer ( hobby grade ) so if you send me a cad file maybe we can work out something. Will just hear from the actual owner

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlacieredPyro (28/1/16)

Not sure how legit this is. But looks good : 3d printers

We just borrowed a 3d printer then printed our own 3d printer parts. (Most of it anyway.)


----------



## Christos (28/1/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Not sure how legit this is. But looks good : 3d printers
> 
> We just borrowed a 3d printer then printed our own 3d printer parts. (Most of it anyway.)


HAHA Look what I found...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (28/1/16)

Christos said:


> HAHA Look what I found...
> View attachment 44335



♫♪ Spider vape , spider vape. Does whatever a spider-mod can. ♪♫
♫♪Will it leak, from it vents? No it won't, it's a champ♪♫
♫♪Looook Oooooouuuuuut, Here comes the spider MOOOOD♪♫

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JakesSA (28/1/16)

Christos said:


> Do you know any shops like that in JHB?
> I know @JakesSA wanted to build a 3D printer at some stage. Im wondering if he did.



Unfortunately not, got as far as getting the design and costing down and then got caught up in Christmas. Biggest (mental) stumble block for me is learning how to use the design software though ...

I am very tempted to just buy a few blocks of plastic and try machine it up though .. still got a SX350J squirrel'd away here somewhere ..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (28/1/16)

Now I have no choice. I'll HAVE to buy an RX200 now......sigh. (Not gonna do that to my Rolo DNA200)


----------

